# NetBeans 5.5 nach dem Gui wie weiter?



## Tommyboy (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo guten Morgen Forum,

ich habe mir als Entwicklungsumgebung NetBeans 5.5 heruntergeladen. Habe mir auch das HowTo
zum erstellen eines Gui´s angeschaut und auch schon ein eigenes Gui gebastelt. Ich will nun
die JButtons und JTextFields mit Funktionen belegen. Das Gui ist ja eine eigene Klasse, wie muss
ich nun weitermachen? Schreibe ich meine static void main in ein eigene Klasse, oder schreibe ich
die in die Klasse vom Gui? Ich habe beides Probiert und auch visible=true gesetzt. Beim Run
Öffnet sich Java kurz und ist auch schon wieder weg. 
Ich habe nun eine Gui-Klasse und weis nun nicht mehr wie weiter, alle Buttons sind ja private und
das lässt sich auch net verändern. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich mit meinem Gui fortfahren soll?

- Muss ich die Gui-Klasse in meine Programmklasse instantiieren?
- Wie greife auf die Buttons zu sind ja private?
- Habe eine eigene Klasse mit meinem Programm und eine fürs Gui wie verknüpfe ich nun beide?

Mfg
Tommyboy


----------



## The_S (19. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

scheinbar bist du noch ein Anfänger (was ja auch net weiter schlimm ist). Aber als Anfänger würde ich dir raten dir erstmal die kompletten Basics, auch im Bezug auf Struktur, Klassendesign und OOP zu lernen. Wenn das geschafft ist, kannst du dich mal an deine 1. GUI machen, aber die sollte dann auch erstmal per Hand (und ohne GUI-Editor) geschrieben werden, damit dir die Syntax und der Hintergrund besser klar wird. Dann kannst du mal über die Verwendung eines GUI-Editors nachdenken, wovon aber für komplexe und kommerzielle Programme abzuraten ist, da diese GUI-Editor größtenteils ausschließlich total schrecklichen Code erstellen.


----------



## Tommyboy (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo ja ich habe ja schon ein Programm in Java geschrieben halt ohne Gui.
Dieses Programm besteht aus 3 Klassen, allerdings ist es halt net so toll.
Wollte nun ein Gui dazu erstellen, da es einfach besser zu bedienen ist. 
Ich habe schon ein Gui von Hand erstellt, aber beim plazieren der Buttens
usw. bin ich fast verzweifelt, mit NetBeans ging das ja Fix. Ich habe nur ein
Problem wie ich nun weitermachen soll, weil bei NetBeans gibt es kein Bsp.
Ob ich die GUI Klasse nun in einer meiner eigenen Klassen instantiiere und
die Funktionen der einzelen Buttons da ausprogrammiere oder ob ich meine
3 Klassen in der Gui-Klasse instantiiere. Weist du ein HowTo oder kannst du mir
weiterhelfen wie ich das hinbekomme?

Gruß
Tommyboy


----------



## The_S (19. Mrz 2007)

Ein Programm mit 3 Klassen schreiben ist nicht "Ich beherrsche die Basics"  . Mit Netbeans und GUI-Editoren im allgemeinen kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus (oder zum Glück?). Ich kann dir nur wieder raten, dass du die GUI erstmal von Hand implenentierst, sonst lernst du es nie.

Für die Platzierung deiner Buttons kannst du ein bisschen mit den unterschiedlichen Layoutmanagern rumspielen. Bzw., auch wenn ich den "Tipp" nicht gerne gebe, aber bevor du mit GUI-Editoren rumarbeitest, verwende lieber das Null-Layout und setze die Positionen absolut.


```
deinContainer.setLayout(null);
deinButton.setBounds(50, 50, 100, 100);
deinContainer.add(deinButton);
```


----------



## Tommyboy (19. Mrz 2007)

Okay dann mache ich es von Hand, aber dann muss euer Forum mit weiteren
Postings von mir rechnen ...
Ich hatte gestern das Problem mit einem Textfeld das Maskiert werden soll
im Format XX.XX.XXX also Datumsformat. Das hat schon funktioniert, allerdings
war das Textfeld klein und man hat garnicht richtig sehen können was man nun 
reingeschrieben hat. Wollte das formatierte Textfeld mit .setSize(10) auf eine
fixe Größe definieren, aber es blieb trotzdem klein? Hast du mir da ein Tip oder
Sourcecode wie man das hinbekommt?

Mfg
Tommyboy


----------



## The_S (19. Mrz 2007)

Dafür sind wir da, dass du uns mit Fragen bombadierst  .

Zu deinem JTextfield:

In erster Linie hängt es von deniem Layoutmanager ab, meistens funktioniert aber ein setPreferredSize(Dimension). Die Größe von Componenten in einem Fenster verändert man meist mit setPreferredSize, die Größe von Fenstern wie JFrame oder JDialog ändert man mit setSize.


----------

